# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Αλάρμ σε μηχανή.

## billys7

Ξέρετε κάποιο κύκλωμα για να βάλω αλάρμ στη μηχανή μου? 
Χρειάζεται να αλλάξω το φλασέρ?

----------


## diamadiss

Φίλε μου σου έφταξα δυο κυκλώματα το ενα χωρίς διόδους θα σου δουλεύει αλλά δεν θα σου αναβει το ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι και το άλλο με τις διόδους θα σου δουλεύει και το λαμπάκι ειδοποίησης. Το ρελέ που θα βάλεις όμως θα πρέπει να αντέχει το ρεύμα που θα τραβάνε και οι τρείς λάμπες. Εαν ξέρεις πές μου πόσα Watt είναι οι πίσω λάμπες και πόσα οι μπροστά για να σου πώ πόσα Ampere ρελέ να πάρεις. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα. :Cool:

----------


## gep58

Διαμαντή,
έλεγξε ακόμη μια φορά τα σχέδια. Μάλλον υπάρχει λάθος.

gep58

----------


## diamadiss

Που υπάρχει γιατί δεν βρίσκω κάτι. :Smile:

----------


## gep58

Έτσι όπως βλέπω την συνδεσμολογία στον διακόπτη "φλας/αλαρμ" ακυρώνεται η λειτουργία "φλας" και είναι μόνο "αλαρμ" σε όποια από τις δύο θέσεις κι αν βρεθεί.
Πρέπει να υπάρξει και δεύτερος διακόπτης για το "αλαρμ".

gep58

----------


## billys7

Αυτή είναι η συνδεσμολογία της μηχανής μου.

----------


## billys7

Αν παρεμβάλλω ένα δεύτερο φλασέρ, όπως στο παρακάτω σχέδιο ποια θα πρέπει να είναι τα στοιχεία του, δηλαδή πως θα τον ζητήσω?
Επίσης με αυτόν τον τρόπο δε νομίζω να δημιουργώ πρόβλημα στο led των οργάνων?
Και κάτι ακόμα πως μπορώ να απαγορέψω την κατά λάθος λειτουργία και του φλας και του αλάρμ ταυτόχρονα?

----------


## diamadiss

Εχεις δίκιο φίλε μου οτι πρέπει να υπάρξει δεύτερος διακόπτης και σου έφτιαξα ένα άλλο σχήμα για το πως πρέπει να γίνει.

----------


## billys7

Και ποια είναι τα χαρακτηριστικά του φλασέρ?
Μπορώ με μια άλλη διάταξη να χρησιμοποιήσω τον ίδιο φλασέρ δηλαδή ένα φλασέρ για όλα?

----------


## gsmaster

> Αν παρεμβάλλω ένα δεύτερο φλασέρ, όπως στο παρακάτω σχέδιο ποια θα πρέπει να είναι τα στοιχεία του, δηλαδή πως θα τον ζητήσω?
> Επίσης με αυτόν τον τρόπο δε νομίζω να δημιουργώ πρόβλημα στο led των οργάνων?
> Και κάτι ακόμα πως μπορώ να απαγορέψω την κατά λάθος λειτουργία και του φλας και του αλάρμ ταυτόχρονα?




Όπως το έχεις θα δουλέψει αλλά αν έχεις ένα φλας ανοιχτό και ανοίξεις και τα αλαρμ τι θα γίνει?

Προτείνω ο διακόπτης του αλάρμ να έχει 3 επαφές. Οι δύο θα πάνε για τα δεξιά και αριστερά φλας και η 3η θα κόβει το ρεύμα απο το φλασέρ των φλάς για να απεφεχθεί η περίπτωση να δουλέυουν και τα δυο φλασέρ.

----------


## gsmaster

Αυτά τα φλασέρ είναι ανάλογα με τα watt της λάμπας. Αν βάλεις το ίδιο φλασέρ θα αναβοσήνουν πιο αργά. Γι αυτό και όταν καίγεται μια λάμπα αναβοσβήνουν πιο γρήγορα τα φλας γιατί αλλάζει το φορτίο του.

----------


## diamadiss

Απλώς θα ζητήσεις ενα φλασέρ 12volt για την μηχανή σου. Τίποτε άλλο και θα είσαι ΟΚ. :Wink:

----------


## billys7

Οκ. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## diamadiss

Όντως αλλά επειδή οι λάμπες απο το μηχανάκι δεν είναι πολλών Watt οι μπροστά δεν θα δει μεγάλη διαφορά. :Lol:

----------


## panandreas

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Ευκαιρία να βάλω και εγώ alarm στο παπί :Smile: 
Να ρωτήσω κάτι? Έαν είναι να πάρει ακριβώς το ίδιο φλασέρ δηλαδή το υπάρχον φλασερ μπορεί να σηκώσει και τις 4 λάμπες νομίζω υπάρχει και άλλη μια λύση, πιο δύσχρηστη άλλα και πιο οικονομική. 
Μπορεί με ένα διακόπτη να γεφυρώσει τα αριστερά με τα δεξιά φλας και όταν θέλει να ανάψει alarm να πρέπει να βραχυκυκλώσει πρώτα αυτόν τον διακόπτη και μετά να ανάψει είτε αριστερό είτε δεξί φλας. 
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω σχεδιαστικό ηλεκτρονικών και βαριέμαι αυτή τη στιγμή να το φτιάχνω σε photoshop, αλλά αν χρειάζεται το κάνω.

----------


## billys7

Υπάρχει φλασέρ που να κάνει και τις δύο λειτουργίες, δηλαδή να λειτουργεί και σαν αλάρμ αλλά και σαν φλας?

----------


## diamadiss

Παιδιά επειδεί εάμ δείτε τα φλασέρ που χρησιμοποιούν είναι ίδια με αυτά των φλάς τα περισσότερα αυτοκίνητα, οπότε για εμένα δεν τίθεται τέτιο θέμα. Στο αυτοκίνητο μου που έβαλα χρησιμοποίησα ίδιο φλασέρ με τα φλάς και δεν εχωμεχρι στιγμίς κανένα πρόβλημα. :Wink:

----------


## billys7

> Παιδιά επειδεί εάμ δείτε τα φλασέρ που χρησιμοποιούν είναι ίδια με αυτά των φλάς τα περισσότερα αυτοκίνητα, οπότε για εμένα δεν τίθεται τέτιο θέμα. Στο αυτοκίνητο μου που έβαλα χρησιμοποίησα ίδιο φλασέρ με τα φλάς και δεν εχωμεχρι στιγμίς κανένα πρόβλημα.



Επειδή δεν κατάλαβα, στο αυτοκίνητο υπάρχει ξεχωριστό φλασέρ για τα φλας και άλλο για το αλαρμ?

----------


## diamadiss

Σε κάποια αυτοκίνητα ναι σε αυτά που είναι μοντέλα πρίν το 2000.

----------


## xsterg

παιδια επαναφερω το θεμα. μολις τελειωσα την εγκατασταση αλαρμ στο σκουτερ της γυναικας μου. ειναι ενα daytona miro 130. το μονο που χρειαστηκα ειναι ενας διακοπτης για αλαρμ που τον πηρα απο το εμπαυ με το σημα του τριγωνου αλαρμ επανω του και το ηλεκτρικο σχεδιαγραμμα του σκουτερ. με αυτα και με υπομονη λογω του περιορισμενου χωρου τοποθετησα τον διακοπτη στο τιμονι και εκανα την συνδεσμολογια. πλεον ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενος απο την λειτουργια του και απο το τελικο αποτελεσμα απο αισθητικης αποψης.

----------


## geo-lar

Παιδιά καλησπέρα σας.
Δεν μπορώ να βρω το κύκλωμα για τα αλαρμ. 
Υπάρχει κάπου και δεν το βλέπω ή πρέπει να κάνω κάτι άλλο;

----------


## αλπινιστης

Καλησπερα Γιωργο.
Σχεδια θα δεις στις δυο προηγουμενες σελιδες του ποστ. Εαν επανω δεξια επιλεξεις την 1η και την 2η σελιδα βλεπεις αυτο που ψαχνεις?

----------


## geo-lar

Σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν ανοίγει τίποτα.
Βλέπω το εικονίδιο αλλά δεν ανοίγει. 
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα βρω κάπου αλλού στο site ή να κάνω κάτι λάθος;

----------

